# Marble Spawn!!!



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

hey guys you might be familiar with these guys. i just finished spawning and started at six in the morning. there are tons! i stopped counting at 150. the parents are Sally and Nereus. so excited! don't know what to expect from these guys. answers are appreciated!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I love the male, He is so pretty. Im not very knowlegable with color mixes yet, Im just kind of experimenting with all mine right now, figure learning by experience will be good. I would be interested in a future fry though if you get any like daddy.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

sure i will start a list of who wants fry. and will post pics if my camera ever decides to focus on them!


----------



## HD4life (Jun 4, 2011)

I know, I hate it, my video camera or even my phone takes better pics of my fry than my photo camera does.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

whats worse is that this camera is expensive!


----------



## GienahClarette (Jan 28, 2011)

I will be interested in girls in a few months. I'm starting a sorority in the fall, and I'd like to get some pretty marble spawn sisters.


----------



## BlueEyedBettaBoy (Jun 17, 2011)

good luck on them, that male is gorgeous.


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks so much!


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

He's beautiful!!


----------



## smellsfishie (Apr 14, 2011)

can we see pics of the babies? :}


----------



## DarkMoon17 (Apr 16, 2011)

Nice pair! Love the male! Can't wait to see some babies


----------



## mernincrazy8525 (Feb 28, 2011)

thanks all of you. there are so many!!!! i removed the dad. any advice on different methods i should try with these guys. this is an experiment spawn to see what will come out..


----------

